# سعر و لا في الخيال أرض 4700 متر بالمنطقة الصناعية للبيع



## اسلام محمد (18 أكتوبر 2011)

كود الإعلان : 117106
للبيع أرض مساحتها 4700 متر بالمنطقة الصناعية بالقاهرة الجديدة 
 النشـــاط / أدوات كهربائية
	الأرض بها رخصة بناء
 يوجد مهلة للبناء 
	موقع مميز ( نـــاصيـــة )
 متبقي عليها قسط واحـــد فقط ( قيمة القسط / 26 ألف جنيه )
	المطلوب / فقط 300 جنيه للمتـــر
للإتـــــــصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني : [email protected]


----------

